# Waterfront Housing



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Vancouver has waterfront housing of all typologies:




























Some older apartments from the mid 1990's









Mid-rise (Olympic Village)


















Townhouses









Floating houses









Waterfront houses









One of the most expensive streets in the city, with dozens of houses cracking $20 million. This section of street is denser and has smaller lots, but even third house from the left costs $14 million.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice pictures!! I love Vancouver.

Here are some in Sentosa Cove Singapore:


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

*PEBBLE BAY SINGAPORE*









*CASUARINA COVE SINGAPORE*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

This last one of Singapore look like a resort where I would only spend some days...the ones above are way better.

The ones in Vancouver...I would definitely not pay $14M, not even talking about $20M to have my neighbour´s house strangling mine.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Andre_idol said:


> This last one of Singapore look like a resort where I would only spend some days...the ones above are way better.
> 
> The ones in Vancouver...I would definitely not pay $14M, not even talking about $20M to have my neighbour´s house strangling mine.


The first one is much more expensive. Prices range from S$3M for a small unit to S$10M for a big one.


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W Residences Sentosa Cove Singapore(U/C)*









*Costa Rhu Singapore*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4401864611_ea7e3a128b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/4250276221_b6deec25b8_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Landed homes in sentosa cove singapore*


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stockolm has lots of waterfront housing:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*The Light Waterfront, Penang-Malaysia*





















ps5 said:


>


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*FUTURE WATERFRONT HOME IN SENTOSA COVE SINGAPORE*


----------



## woaini (Oct 8, 2010)

See the blue RS Gold circle under my target frame? Each Buy WOW Gold piece of the circle represents a stack of Sunder Armor. The pieces are yellow when RuneScape Gold there are less than five stacks, and when the there is less than 10 seconds before SA expires, the circle goes red and I get a countdown as well. I also use a PA to inform me with a sound and visual cue when I get a free Slam RuneScape Gold proc when I'm DPSing. My kitty alt uses a whole slew of PAS to keep track of my rotation.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Here in *Fortaleza*, Brazil, there are tens of apartment buildings (condos) on the beachfront.






































The average condo on the beachfront here has from 18 to 25 floors...


----------



## scottyaks143 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think I am dreaming.. If I am there maybe I am the happiest person in the world.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tontondesiles/4690890316/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roopaw/4610135390/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosscher/2637094483/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Costarina Residence, Batam, Indonesia (under construction)


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, how about the Palm Jumeriah in Dubai, which is claimed to be the biggest artrificial waterfront city in the world?


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

In the last few years Frankfurt moved more and more to the river Main. There are some nice new developments:

Westhafen: 









Deutschherrenviertel:
















Ostend:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Buenos Aires - Argentina - Puerto Madero

apartment buildings on the waterfront:


----------



## sodapop_19 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^ buenos ares is awesome!

heres the east bayfront development starting construction in toronto


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Mosman, Sydney








Ray White

Point Piper, Sydney








flickr wp7713

Kirribilli








Bruce Kerridge

Eastern Subs








me


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

^^Love those kinds of waterfronts

Another distinctly west coast setting:








Ambleside waterfront, West Vancouver


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Buy a boat : )


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

In Belgium:

Ghent:




































































































































































Bruges:









































































Antwerp:




























Brussels:


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Ghent is so lovely!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*PHILIPPINES*

Punta Fuego, Batangas


Cliff-Side Houses by docnap, on Flickr


The Cliff by docnap, on Flickr


Punta Fuego by JOEGRAPHY, on Flickr


punta fuego 012 by universalcharge, on Flickr


punta fuego 007 by universalcharge, on Flickr




















Punta Fuego, Batangas, Philippines by GreenArcher04, on Flickr


Punta Fuego by Storm Crypt, on Flickr











Rockwell Center, Makati, Metro Manila
-condominium towers along Pasig River


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Pico de Loro, Hamilo Coast, the Philippines*










the view of Hamilo Coast from the mountains









and of course, the condos lining *Manila Bay*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebr/4556790041/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightcliff/3232684804








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzymedesign/1103301464


----------

